# webcam, 2.6.23, skype, gentoo

## kernelOfTruth

Hi there,

could anyone please tell which of the following webcams work with skype & linux ?

 *Quote:*   

> WebCam Creative Live! Cam Video IM 	26.14 € 	in Warenkorb 	Details   
> 
> WebCam DIGITUS Notebook USB 2.0 inkl. LED 	17.00 € 	in Warenkorb 	Details   
> 
> WebCam LABTEC pro retail 	19.61 € 	in Warenkorb 	Details   
> ...

 

(I intentionally didn't remove the Microsoft cams   :Wink:   )

many thanks in advance

----------

## electronvolt

The short answer is none.....the linux Skype client does not have webcam capabilities

----------

## JayJay78

Hi,

it does now support Webcam, with the new Beta version 2.0.0.13 of Sykpe   :Cool:   .

I tested it with a Logitech Quckcam Pro 4000 and it works.

Regards,

Joseph

----------

## kernelOfTruth

just saw it during system-update, thanks for the reminder   :Smile: 

----------

## papapenguin

does anyone know if I can get my MS Lifecam to work... maybe I'm bangin' my head against a wall?...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> does anyone know if I can get my MS Lifecam to work... maybe I'm bangin' my head against a wall?...

 

that one ?:

 [Linux-uvc-devel] Microsoft LifeCam NX-6000 (045e:00f8) not listed as supported device 

if you're an more advanced user:

try ti checkout the linux-uvc & add your webcam to it (although it should already be)

alternatively:

try zen-sources

(the master-tree):

```
cd /usr/src

git clone git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/zen-sources.git

cd zen-sources

make menuconfig
```

thread:

 zen-sources part II 

----------

## papapenguin

Thanks, I need to upgrade to the new kernel anyway, and I'll do it then.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if you're an more advanced user:
> 
> 

 

Oh, man.  I almost fell out of my chair laughing...  I'm even trying to keep up with being an 'end user'

----------

